# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Downsizing Hobby. Clearing out Planted Equipment.



## ODwyerPW (Aug 27, 2003)

Folks,
I've been involved in the Planted Aquarium and Discus hobby for over a Decade. I'm getting older, my wife and I travel allot and are looking at becoming snow birds next year. Doesn't give us as much time to care for our Hobby Hatchery or large Planted Tank, so we are taking it down. Eventually will setup a smaller 45 gallon tank, but for now, what we have is going. Rather than repeat info, I'd like to direct you to my Ad over at www.simplydiscus.com A Discus enthusiast site.

My Equip for Sale over at Simply


----------

